# Grits!!!



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

A couple of years ago, I did a work related trip to Springfield Missouri and while in MO had the pleasure of trying Grits for the first time. When you order breakfast in So Cal you are given the choice of hashbrowns, homefries or biscuits and gravy. Grits are not an option no matter where you go.

Anyway, since then I bought a box of grits and have tried them plain, with cheese and jalapenos and cheese. I really like Grits and I'd love to try them some other ways.

Anyone have any good Grit recipes?


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

I don't have any recipes, but while in Columbia South Carolina I had the best grits I have ever had. It was a grits, cheese and oyster casserole on their dinner menu. I think the restaurant was called California Dreamin. That was 8 years ago.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2006)

(909) said:


> Anyone have any good Grit recipes?


Yeah.

Make grits per recipe, except add additional water as needed, cause basic recipe has too little water and the grits get too thick before they get done.

When properly cooked, place grits in a bowl, add a couple of tablespoons of real butter. A little pepper and salt to taste.

Period.

End of discussion.

Don't screw up the best southern food by sticking a bunch of crap in them!!!

Ah, hell, gotta admit. I do like several pieces of bacon crushed up in the grits. But that's it.

A grit by any other name is just corn meal!!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Let me tell you a story about grits. I love grits. Whenever I am at Waffle House I order 3 eggs sunny side up, grits and raisin toast. Thats all I ever order and whenever I travel I always make my way to WH. 

Anyhow, I don't look like a southern boy. I look like a damned yankee to most people in the South. I was in Georgia one time in a WH and I ordered the regular. The waitress asked me "you sure you want grits?". I said yes. "You know you can substitute for hash browns" she asked. I said "yes, I know that, but I like grits". "You sure?" I looked at her wondering if she was dense ... "YES". She gave me a skeptical look and went off. What she really wanted to say was "we ain't wasting good grits on a damned yankee boy like you".


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2006)

When I was in San Fran about 2 years ago, we stopped at an IHOP for supper. They served us what they claimed were grits. Not sure what it was, but it patched the hole in our flat tire nicely!!!

You're taking the right path, 909. get grits from grocery store, and find the recipes, and make them yourself. I seldom get grits at restaurants that are properly cooked, even in the south. It's very hard to make grits in large quantities and get the proper consistency!! Probably place I have the WORSE grits on a consistent basis is Cracker Barrell. Isn't that a hoot!!


----------



## Millow (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm a dumb Canadian. What the hell are grits?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2006)

SeanGAR said:


> Let me tell you a story about grits. I love grits. Whenever I am at Waffle House I order 3 eggs sunny side up, grits and raisin toast. Thats all I ever order and whenever I travel I always make my way to WH.
> 
> Anyhow, I don't look like a southern boy. I look like a damned yankee to most people in the South. I was in Georgia one time in a WH and I ordered the regular. The waitress asked me "you sure you want grits?". I said yes. "You know you can substitute for hash browns" she asked. I said "yes, I know that, but I like grits". "You sure?" I looked at her wondering if she was dense ... "YES". She gave me a skeptical look and went off. What she really wanted to say was "we ain't wasting good grits on a damned yankee boy like you".


:r

Exactly opposite of the reaction I get when I try to order grits when traveling in the north. Try to get swapped off to hash browns (and mostly end up wishing I had made that choice!!)

Don't worry about it, Sean. In Alabama, we will happily serve grits to all that request them!!! What good are hash browns, anyway. Most people that make hash browns use too little, or no, onions, so usually not very good to my taste buds!!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Grits is like a thick cream of wheat cereal.

Corn Grits 
Falls Mill mills locally grown whole white hybrid corn. The corn is dried to a 14% moisture content, then each kernel is cleaned with forced air. The kernels of grain are run through the mill stone where they are ground to a certain texture and then sifted through two wire mesh screens. The three products sorted are white corn meal, white corn grits and the bran that pops off. There is a fine bran still in the grits product. This bran will never soften up with cooking. Depending on personal preference, the bran can be left in or removed by rinsing the grits before cooking. 

Yummy! 


1) What are grits?
Grits are made from the milling of corn kernels. The first step in the process is to clean the kernels; then, the grains are steamed for a short time to loosen the tough outer hull. The grain kernel is split, which removes the hull and germ, leaving the broken endosperm. Heavy steel rollers break up the endosperm into granules, which are separated by a screening process. The large-size granules are the grits; the smaller ones become cornmeal and corn flour.

2) What kind of grits does Quaker make? 
Quaker makes 3 types of grits. Regular grits leave the large granules intact. Quick grits are passed over smooth rollers, which fracture the large granules into smaller ones. This allows quick grits to cook faster. Instant grits are precooked, and then dried again for packaging. You "re-cook" them by adding boiling water.

3) Are grits only a breakfast food? 
Not all all! People eat grits at all times of the day, as an appetizer, as a side dish, or as a main meal. Check out our Delicious Recipes and see how you'd like to eat your grits!

4) Are grits only a Southern food? 
No. Though grits have a rich tradition in the South, they are not only eaten by Southerners. People around the country are finding the great uses and taste of grits. 

5) Are grits good for you? 
Yes! Grits are a good source of calcium and iron and have no fat or cholesterol. They are also high in carbohydrates and have several B vitamins, including Thiamin, Riboflavin, Niacin, and Folate. See our Product Details page for more information.

And that is the story of Grits !


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

RBP the professor of Gritology:r 

Thanks for the lesson!


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Grits is like a thick cream of wheat cereal.
> 
> Corn Grits
> Falls Mill mills locally grown whole white hybrid corn. The corn is dried to a 14% moisture content, then each kernel is cleaned with forced air. The kernels of grain are run through the mill stone where they are ground to a certain texture and then sifted through two wire mesh screens. The three products sorted are white corn meal, white corn grits and the bran that pops off. There is a fine bran still in the grits product. This bran will never soften up with cooking. Depending on personal preference, the bran can be left in or removed by rinsing the grits before cooking.
> ...


There you have it, Millow. Could not have explained it better myself.

As to good for you, you bet. I found several years ago that eating a bowl of grits (with Molly McButter) as one meal a day was an acceptable diet method. Still use it when I'm trying to lose weight. Heck with Adkins, give me grits!


----------



## FpDoc77 (Nov 30, 2005)

Let me assure you...try this grit recipe and it will leave you floored.

1 1/2 cups chicken stock or canned low-salt chicken broth
1/2 cup whipping cream
2 tablespoons (1/4 stick) butter
1/2 cup quick-cooking grits 

Bring stock, cream and butter to simmer in heavy medium saucepan over medium heat. Gradually whisk in grits. Reduce heat to low, cover and cook until grits are creamy and tender, stirring occasionally, about 6 minutes. Season to taste with salt and pepper.

It seems plain and easy but they are so smooth.


----------



## tetraplegic (Jan 15, 2006)

Millow said:


> I'm a dumb Canadian. What the hell are grits?


South's version of oatmeal.... made with white cornmeal instead.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

SeanGAR said:


> .........
> Anyhow, I don't look like a southern boy. I look like a damned yankee to most people in the South. I was in Georgia one time in a WH and I ordered the regular. The waitress asked me "you sure you want grits?". I said yes. "You know you can substitute for hash browns" she asked. I said "yes, I know that, but I like grits". "You sure?" I looked at her wondering if she was dense ... "YES". She gave me a skeptical look and went off. What she really wanted to say was "we ain't wasting good grits on a damned yankee boy like you".


I bet you look like a damn Newfi -- we ain't gonna waste no grits on a Newfi. Those grit bushes are low to the ground and its back breaking work to pick those little suckers by hand, they ain't got no automated grit picking machines yet. 
Grits, sunny side up eggs, ham, hot sauce. Chop up and mix all together, eat with toast -- great after a night out on the town before hitting the sack. BTW, there are a few places to get grits in SoCal, Mimi's cafe being one that I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

galaga said:


> I bet you look like a damn Newfi -- we ain't gonna waste no grits on a Newfi.


Newfi!!

Haven't heard anyone called a Newfie in awhile!

Mimis for grits? Are they any good?


----------



## FpDoc77 (Nov 30, 2005)

Grits good? Are you serious? Well made grits are unreal. Try my recipe with some eggs bacon and some buttermilk biscuits. It will open you up to a whole new world of flavor.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

(909) said:


> Newfi!!
> 
> Haven't heard anyone called a Newfie in awhile!
> 
> Mimis for grits? Are they any good?


Make you slap your GranMa and everybody knows better than that!
New Orleans Creole themed place. Not too bad.


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

Grits. Mmm, mmm, mmm. I'm a California tranplant now living in the south. While living in CA, I traveled on many occasions to the Eastern and Southern U.S. One of the greatest pleasures on these trips was eating at the Waffle House. I'm sure their grits are instant, but they're good nonetheless. I always ordered the huge breakfast combo with my eggs over-easy. I'd slice and dice the eggs and mix 'em up with my grits the scoop the mixture onto the over-buttered toast. What a meal; more than a days worth of fat and cholesterol. 

Now that I find myself living in the South, I don't seem to make it to the Waffle House as often as I did when I traveled here on business. My wife hates the place. I've got to take the kids there some weekend and leave the wife at home.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

TypeO- said:


> I'd slice and dice the eggs and mix 'em up with my grits the scoop the mixture onto the over-buttered toast.


Type0- your a man cut of the same cloth as I am. I love my grits that way.

First time I had grits was in the army. In Alabama in basic. I did not know what the heck a grit was. I seen what I thought was Malt-0-Meal and ever time I asked for it, they gave me oatmeal. YICK. After about 2 weeks I just pointed at what I wanted and they slaped it on the plate. First bite was " this sure the hell aint Malt-0-Meal, but damn I like them "

Stacey


----------



## usedtobesexy (Jan 8, 2006)

wow, what a way to eat grits, i grew up with them like you did type-0 but i always have them with red eye gravy, hmmmmm hmmmmm goood. There is nothing in this world like red eye gravy , that is for sure

 :z 

Tressie


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

Now we're talking food! As a child I used to mash eggs, bacon, & grits together into one big mass and it really didn't taste half bad. Now of course just plain with some butter does just fine for me. Although from time to time a little bacon makes its way over. Must be a southern thing. It's good to see the kid (our official CS southerner) all over this thread. He was the first person I thought of when I read the title.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

According to legend and not necessarily facts, Andrew Jackson (1767-1845), 7th President of the United States, who was an American General at the time, called his cook over to tell him what to prepare. The cook had been drinking "moonshine" corn whiskey the night before and his eyes were as red as fire. General Jackson told the cook to bring him some country ham with gravy as red as his eyes. Some men nearby heard the general and from then on, ham gravy became "Red Eye Gravy."

I had forgot how good grits were with red eye gravy.

Stacey


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Try this out for grits. Cook them and allow them to cool. After they have cooled and started to harden, put them in the fridge. Let them chill for about an hour or 2(longer will not hurt). Then take then out of the fridge. Being careful ,they should be hard ,cold and firm, put a plate on top of your pot and flip it out of the pot.(kinda like a cake but may wanna go around the edges of pot or bowl with a rubber spatula.).onto the plate. then cafefully slice then grits into stips or pattiies ,squares ,whatever your preference, while still cold and gel like. Heat up a cast iron frying pan with butter or vegetable oil, i prefer butter, salt and pepper, when butter has heated put slices of cold grits in pan and fry them til golden brown then ,carefully flip them over and brown the other side. must get them brown before flipping and maybe use 2 spatulas while doing it. When done drain one paper towels and then eat. my mother used to fix this with the leftover breakfast grits for Supper. damn good stuff imo!!!!

CBF:w


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2006)

ComicBookFreak said:


> Try this out for grits. Cook them and allow them to cool. After they have cooled and started to harden, put them in the fridge. Let them chill for about an hour or 2(longer will not hurt). Then take then out of the fridge. Being careful ,they should be hard ,cold and firm, put a plate on top of your pot and flip it out of the pot.(kinda like a cake but may wanna go around the edges of pot or bowl with a rubber spatula.).onto the plate. then cafefully slice then grits into stips or pattiies ,squares ,whatever your preference, while still cold and gel like. Heat up a cast iron frying pan with butter or vegetable oil, i prefer butter, salt and pepper, when butter has heated put slices of cold grits in pan and fry them til golden brown then ,carefully flip them over and brown the other side. must get them brown before flipping and maybe use 2 spatulas while doing it. When done drain one paper towels and then eat. my mother used to fix this with the leftover breakfast grits for Supper. damn good stuff imo!!!!
> 
> CBF:w


A variation on the Italian Polinta (spelling??), which is basically cooked corn meal (instead of grits). Prepared just like you describe, but after cooking, sprinkle some Parmasean cheese and maybe some spices on top, dip in a marinara sauce. Tried this with grits a couple of months ago. Was not impressed. Probably a lot better with corn meal!!


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

I am an unemployed red neck here  so stop trying to fattening me up 

lord knows I get well on left to my own means. 

Stacey


----------

